# Electronic-only publication



## quietaustralian (Dec 19, 2011)

I read recently that the _*International Code of Botanical Nomenclature *_(old name) was changed to allow electronic only publication. Other than the fact the code has changed, I couldn't find further details. Does anyone know the rules regarding electronic publishing?

Mick


----------



## Gcroz (Dec 20, 2011)

Now this should make the "race to publish" scheme very interesting. I'm curious as well!


----------



## mormodes (Dec 20, 2011)

quietaustralian said:


> I read recently that the _*International Code of Botanical Nomenclature *_(old name) was changed to allow electronic only publication. Other than the fact the code has changed, I couldn't find further details. Does anyone know the rules regarding electronic publishing?
> 
> Mick



The wikipedia entry just says that as of teh Melbourne Code adopted 7/11 they allow electronic publication. They also have a facebook page....

Therer's a link at the bottom of teh wikipedia entry to an article called something like "Electronic publication, what this means to you." available as a download .pdf.


----------



## orchidman12 (Dec 20, 2011)

In July 2011 the ICBN began allowing electronic publication of descriptions. These must be:

1. In pdf format
2. Included in a serial pub or book electronic publication with a ISSN or ISBN number.

So it is not a willy-nilly race to publish anything. It must be accepted by a journal as always. It just allows the journal to be in digital format rather than requiring a printed format.


----------

